# [Help] AMD Radeon 6670 display not working. OnBoard display working



## emmarbee (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi,
My friend had recently bought the AMD Radeon 6670 video card.

PC Config:
Intel i3 2100
MSI H67 MA E35
Kingston 2GB
Seagate 1TB
L.G DVDRW
XFX Radeon 6670
Cooler Master Elite 310

He's got a 17" CRT monitor with VGA port. When connecting that VGA port to the on-board graphics, the display is working and we are able to see the desktop. 
But when it is connected to the 6670 video card, the CRT monitor is not turning on. The green led is blinking. But the PC is turning on.

We have already replaced the video card with a new one saying it to be Dead On Arrival!

But the new one isn't working too. Is there anything to be changed in the BIOS?

Please help!


----------



## Rajesh345 (Jun 8, 2011)

1) From bios u need to chanage Graphic adapter  (forgot exact name ) from Onboad to PEG  (PEG=Pci express graphic)

2) U need to connect all power cable required for ur Graphic card

3


----------



## emmarbee (Jun 8, 2011)

^ - thanks for the help.
--> i'll check that out (changing to PEG)
--> No power cable needed for 6670 

But isn't the PEG selected by default (once a card is inserted?)


----------



## emmarbee (Jun 10, 2011)

@Rajesh - checked out the graphic controllers. It was PEG by default. I changed it to IGD and tried. Then PEG once again. No use.

I'm thinking of taking back the entire cabinet to the shopkeeper and ask his engineer(knows stuff) to take a look at it...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jun 10, 2011)

> I'm thinking of taking back the entire cabinet to the shopkeeper and ask his engineer(knows stuff) to take a look at it..


 i think this is the better option than anything else.


----------



## emmarbee (Jun 15, 2011)

The card is the culprit. Hard to believe, but Rashi peripherals gave us a not working card again! We have put a regular RMA now. XFX is definitely s***!


----------



## Cilus (Jun 15, 2011)

before doing that could you try the card on a LCD display?


----------

